# Mr. Aristona pedigree discrepancy?



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

I noticed that in Mr. Aristona's pedigree, there is a discrepancy. His great-grandfather (on his father's side) is younger than his grandfather (on the same side) and his father. His great-grandfather was born in 1989, while his grandfather was born in 1987, and his father was born in 1988. 

http://www.adlpigeons.com/information/aristona.pdf


----------



## Bluecheckard (Jun 23, 2008)

Good eye!! maybe the breeder run out of bands and use an old band or maybe it's a typo.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Kal-El said:


> I noticed that in Mr. Aristona's pedigree, there is a discrepancy. His great-grandfather (on his father's side) is younger than his grandfather (on the same side) and his father. His great-grandfather was born in 1989, while his grandfather was born in 1987, and his father was born in 1988.
> 
> http://www.adlpigeons.com/information/aristona.pdf


Pedigree is only as good as the honesty and care of the person who prepared it. When you have a document which was prepared with lack of attention paid to detail, it calls into question the reliability of the whole document. This document is not acurate. There may be other errors as well, but in such cases, where information was recorded decades ago, and parties who recorded the information have passed on, you will never be able to determine the correct information.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Pedigree is only as good as the honesty and care of the person who prepared it. When you have a document which was prepared with lack of attention paid to detail, it calls into question the reliability of the whole document. This document is not acurate. There may be other errors as well, but in such cases, where information was recorded decades ago, and parties who recorded the information have passed on, you will never be able to determine the correct information.


 I guess what I should add that when possible, look to the orginal documents produced by the breeder. Generations of owners later, people will prepare pedigrees with software, years and decades after the fact, and every time the pedigree information is recorded, or entered into computers and such, more opportunities for mistakes will occur. Not really sure how important it really is, who was the grandfather....three decades and generations back into the 1980's, but their accuracy is always more suspect, I would think.


----------



## swaze (Mar 3, 2010)

it's gotta be a typo as I doubt that pedigree would have looked like that for so many years without so many people noticing and getting it changed.

regardless though of whether or not it's a typo it does not matter at this point as it doesn't change anything about what Mr Aristona won. i'm sure you just noticed it because it was peculiar and it sure is but there is nothing about that piece of information that really has much use if you were buying say a grandchild of Aristona or something. that's like 4 or 5 generations back from any Aristona birds that anybody has available now.

as for Mr Aristona himself, I think he kind of turned out to be a bit of a dud as far as a breeder goes. there are a few really good children of him floating around. Brad Hoggan had a daughter that was excellent producer but considering how many Campbell and Gabler sold off him you don't really hear about that many making an impact and I can't think of any loft that used this line as their best or main family which tells you a lot actually as when the only way a certain line is any good is if they are crossed it probably means they are not very good to begin with.

i've handled a couple of direct-son of Aristona and several double grandchildren and they were all pretty nice handling birds with kind of wide bodies and a lot of muscle. thing i did not like about them though is they were very docile and almost lifeless to the point of just being dull lazy looking birds. tame is nice but i also like to see some spunk and liveliness or personality and all the ones i saw were devoid of this for whatever reason


----------



## Pigeonrh (Oct 3, 2001)

Heres my grandson of Mr. Aristona. He's a larger bird and bred large birds as well. He's in quite a few of my birds peds.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I had a large hen once that I bred from. I let her have two babies then I used her as a pumper. A kid came by and wanted birds, and I could not wait to give him the big hen. Good thing because her two babies were mediocre fliers. Only one was good winning the clubs 300 mile race by a few minutes. Now I just breed big birds with little birds and give them a few more babies to test before I give them away. Would love to have that bird back.
Now for the pedigree, dislexia of numbers. There is anothre name for ti but I don't remember whta ti si callde.


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

swaze said:


> it's gotta be a typo as I doubt that pedigree would have looked like that for so many years without so many people noticing and getting it changed.
> 
> regardless though of whether or not it's a typo it does not matter at this point as it doesn't change anything about what Mr Aristona won. i'm sure you just noticed it because it was peculiar and it sure is but there is nothing about that piece of information that really has much use if you were buying say a grandchild of Aristona or something. that's like 4 or 5 generations back from any Aristona birds that anybody has available now.
> 
> ...


That's very interesting to hear. I've been thinking about building a family consisting of Hekkenklak, Avenger, and Mr. Aristona lines. But maybe I will go with Avenger, Van Moorsel, and Hekkenklak now.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

http://www.adlpigeons.com/information/aristona.pdf
this ped also shows it wrong.


----------



## calzephyr (Dec 22, 2009)

This pedigree from the ADL website seems to show the correct year for the grandfather as 1989 and the father as 1988. 

See this link:

http://adlpigeons.com/family/aristona/pages/0381.htm

Quite often, if I have a question about pedigrees, or want to see further back into a birds pedigree, I use Yahoo Netherlands as my search engine and just put in the band number. I can usually find an old article or posting that shows a pedigree. If it's in Dutch, Google has a "translate" button that will translate the page into english as you view it online.


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

*I just picked up some "Mr. Aristona" Blood!!*

I just picked up a mated Pair of "Mr. Aristona" Blood today!! ...... Cock & Hen have it on both sides. The Cock is a BIG Bird, huge! The hen isn't so small either..........The hen is Booted, feathers on her feet. I guess the booted gene is in this line of Birds that I picked up.


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

They have a little blood in them.........lol.


----------

